

Leaked documents show U.S. widened Internet spying: N.Y. Times - workerIbe
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/04/us-usa-security-nsa-idUSKBN0OK23Q20150604

======
rubbingalcohol
Why not just post the NYTimes article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/05/us/hunting-for-hackers-
nsa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/05/us/hunting-for-hackers-nsa-secretly-
expands-internet-spying-at-us-
border.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-
region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0)

This is CISPA-type shit. The NSA is sucking up tons of data with no controls
or minimization whatsoever for anything unrelated to terrorism investigations.
Lawmakers don't get a pat on the back for "surveillance reform" after passing
the USA Freedom Act and limiting phone metadata spying. Clearly that stuff was
just the tip of the iceberg, and the NSA needs to be reigned in,
significantly.

